
Windows 8 Continues to Struggle for Adoption - Cbasedlifeform
http://slashdot.org/topic/bi/windows-8-continues-to-struggle-for-adoption/
======
ToastyMallows
This webpage is causing Chrome to freak out for me, it keeps reloading, about
10 times a second and flickering. Anyone else?

EDIT: Seems to be the HTTPS Everywhere extension, trying to force an encrypted
connection to Geek.net. Strange.

------
Cbasedlifeform
Who could've predicted…?

~~~
pjmlp
All giants fell someday. The old ones around year remember the days DEC and
IBM used to be the big ones.

~~~
mistermann
Only on HN or Slashdot could you find a person who'd look at that pie chart
and say (with no sense of irony whatsoever) that _Microsoft_ is the company in
critical danger.

